# Nigerian Dwarf Goats advice



## erehwon (Nov 19, 2019)

I have been offered some Nigerian Dwarf Goats (rare to find here) and as goats were the next animal we were going to progress onto keeping so I have been reading up on them to see if they are viable for us. Our aim is to keep them for milk and meat (personal use only) but I can find no information regarding the best time for dispatching them either by age or weight, can anyone offer any advice/information?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

erehwon said:


> I have been offered some Nigerian Dwarf Goats (rare to find here) and as goats were the next animal we were going to progress onto keeping so I have been reading up on them to see if they are viable for us. Our aim is to keep them for milk and meat (personal use only) but I can find no information regarding the best time for dispatching them either by age or weight, can anyone offer any advice/information?


I think for meat it just depends on when they weigh enough for you to do it. I have a two year old nigi here that if processed he might gift forty pounds of meat i am guessin. Boers and pygmys are great for meat if you can get those.... but not so much for milk. Nubians are great dual purpose meat and milk as well. You dont need grow those out as long as nigis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can do it anytime. But you probably want them to be close to a year to get some freezer meat.


----------

